
From a Melted Mac to Vintage Robots, Relics from Tekserve Go to Auction - prismatic
http://hyperallergic.com/318060/from-a-melted-mac-to-vintage-robots-relics-from-tekserve-go-to-auction/
======
userbinator
I suppose the melted one was brought in by someone after a fire asking if they
could fix it.

------
camillomiller
What was Tekseeve doing? Only Mac support, still? Why did it go out of
business?

~~~
davidf18
Tekserv was an Apple retail and repair store that had been in business for
nearly 30 years. We now have 7 Apple stores in Manhattan including one open
24/367, one in Brooklyn, one in Queens, one in Staten Island. Hence a decline
in business for Tekserv.

